# GOOBERS IN THE CROCK POT!! Final pic added.



## Hawging It (Sep 25, 2019)

Well, I just put the peanuts on! 24 hours from now they will be ready. Final pics tomorrow around 2 pm central time. GOOBERS FINISHED pic added. They are just right!







Finished after 24 hours on LOW in the crock pot.


----------



## tropics (Sep 25, 2019)

Now I want some didn't make any this year
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2019)

Never done this. Info please!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Never done this. Info please!



Also, info please. Intriguing...


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Never done this. Info please!


2 pounds of green (raw) peanuts.
10 cups of water
1/2 cup of kosher salt
1 tablespoon of garlic powder
2 tablespoons of Tony's Chachere's
*OPTIONAL: 3 sliced jalapeno's and 1 tablespoons of red pepper flakes*
Throw all in a crock pot on LOW for 22 to 24 hours.
You may have to add some additional water before they are ready.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2019)

One of my first stops when I travel down that part of the country is to one of those gas station/mini-mart type places that sells those! See'n this post make me jones for a sack of them now! Like!


----------



## xray (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks good! I made mine yesterday.

3lbs boiled

2lbs in crockpot since I needed room


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 25, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> One of my first stops when I travel down that part of the country is to one of those gas station/mini-mart type places that sells those! See'n this post make me jones for a sack of them now! Like!


Yes. Bunch of them have those in their stores.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 25, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks good! I made mine yesterday.
> 
> 3lbs boiled
> 
> 2lbs in crockpot since I needed room


Enjoy!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 25, 2019)

I would like to try this! Thanks for sharing! It was said before, I see them in gas stations sometimes here in northern Arkansas, but would like to find some raw peanuts!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 25, 2019)

Right? Out here, the closest we can get is edamame!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Right? Out here, the closest we can get is edamame!



Grow 'em...peanuts are a fairly easy crop and since it's a legume, it will grow on fair to poor soil...as long as it is loose.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 26, 2019)

24 hours in the crock pot on low. They turned out great. Salt content was just right.


----------



## SlowLeadBullets (Sep 29, 2019)

This is the first time I have heard of boiled peanuts.  Please pardon my ignorance, but how do you eat them?  Hot, cold, shelled, dry, wet, ...


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 29, 2019)

SlowLeadBullets said:


> This is the first time I have heard of boiled peanuts.  Please pardon my ignorance, but how do you eat them?  Hot, cold, shelled, dry, wet, ...


No problem. You can eat them right out of the hot pot after draining when they are warm. Put em in the fridge and then eat em cold. You do not peel em. Just throw em in your mouth whole and you will figure out how to get the nuts away from the shell plus you get to taste all the salty goodness.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2019)

Man these made me hungry instantly. Like someone else said if I make it down south for business I find these on the roadside ASAP. LOVE THEM! They have canned ones at Walmart but nowhere near as good as fresh. 

Yours look great!!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 5, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Man these made me hungry instantly. Like someone else said if I make it down south for business I find these on the roadside ASAP. LOVE THEM! They have canned ones at Walmart but nowhere near as good as fresh.
> 
> Yours look great!!


Thanks buddy! Yes you are correct. The peanuts you find in a can are bad in my opinion.


----------

